# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  New website for rating builders

## Sapienreno

This has just started but it could be a great resource in future as it develops. 
It is interesting just to read the reviews they now have and see what is said about the best reviewed companies. Then look at the worst.  Unlock Property

----------


## Tuffy

> This has just started but it could be a great resource in future as it develops. 
> It is interesting just to read the reviews they now have and see what is said about the best reviewed companies. Then look at the worst.  Unlock Property

  
Great website, people should log the information. Thanks for sharing.

----------

